# Temporary Family Medical Insurance?



## simoneves (Nov 21, 2007)

My family and I (British) are emigrating to California in early February, but the family medical insurance provided by my new employer does not kick in until March 1, so I need to get something to cover the gap.

I could just get regular Holiday Travel Insurance, but given that we aren't going home again (and will have one-way plane tickets), I am concerned that it would be against their terms and conditions.

I don't mind paying a bit more for appropriate cover, but I really don't know where to start looking. Can anyone recommend anything, please?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Can't say that I've ever used them, but BUPA advertises their expat health coverage in the Guardian Weekly all the time. I believe AXA also does expat health coverage. 

Not certain how they handle short-term situations, but you can always ask. Otherwise, just google "expat health insurance" and see what you can find. A one-month policy should be fairly simple to arrange.


----------



## simoneves (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you, but I already found cover through a broker in the UK.

Simon (now in California)


----------

